# Ruger .357 LCR



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am really wanting one. I was killing time since I couldn't sleep this evening and was looking up videos and stumbled across oen that was talking about heat cutting, or flame cutting as the one guy called it. I have seen a couple of written reviews in which people have mentioned it. Of course these are a year or 2 old. Has anyone heard of this recently?

Buyers Beware : Ruger LCR(read info box) - YouTube


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine has more than 2000 rounds, most of them 357, and still looks good. No flame cutting or any problems.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks. I saw the date on the video and was thinking that it may be just one of those first run problems that gets fixed rather quickly. I was suppose to go today to meet with a guy to buy his LCR off him, but I have to work this weekend due to a guy quitting. So now I won't be able to go pick it up till the 21st. Pretty stoked though. A good price from what I could tell by the research I did.


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a LCR in .357 that I really like. I thought the only LCR that was having that problem were the early models of the .38 +P version and later versions were fixed. The .357 magnum version uses a stainless steel frame IIRC that is not subject to that problem. One added bonus to the SS frame is slight added weight which reduces felt recoil.


----------

